# Sugarloaf - 3/9/2013 - Brackett Basin and Snowfields



## snowmonster (Mar 10, 2013)

*Date(s) Skied: *Sugarloaf  *
Resort or Ski Area: *3/9/2013  *
Conditions: *Powder, Packed Powder; High 30s to 40s; Bluebird sunny; No wind  *
Trip Report: 

*If you had to ask the Good Lord for a perfect day at the Loaf, this day would be it: Brackett Basin and the snowfields open, no wind, warm and bluebird. Perfect!

This was a Sugarloaf daytrip for me. Got there at around 10. First part of the day was just lapping Brackett Basin: Cant Dog, Edger, Birler and Sweeper. Pushed out far into Brackett and stopped just at the beginning of the Golden Road, which is the traverse to Burnt Mountain. I would have pushed on but, being solo, I decided against it. Brackett Basin was skiing very well. I even found a natural halfpipe in there. Perhaps, the same one skied by some AZers two years ago. Word of caution: do not cross the boundary beyond Cant Dog 2. It leads to the backside of Sugarloaf and way away from the resort.

Except for the backside snowfields, the front snowfields were open. I hit White Nitro then cut over to skiers' right and exited just on top of the King Pine chair. Snowfields were getting bumpy but still a lot of soft snow to be had. Go hit the Loaf while you can. It's skiing very well!


Welcome!


Cant Dog2


Do not cross the rope! 


The Loaf from the Golden Road


Sweeper2


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 10, 2013)

A natural half pipe in Birler 2



White Nitro to Powder Keg to Pure Heat


----------



## Conrad (Mar 10, 2013)

Great report, I was there too!


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 10, 2013)

Looks great!
So, how do get to the Birler, Edger and Sweeper Glades?

 I was at Sugarloaf durring the 3rd week in February and Brackett Basin was open, but all that we got to ski were the Cant Dog Glades. When we tried traversing from the top past the Cant Dogs, we saw some orange rope or other boundary markers -( we didn't get close enough to actually see it up close), but thinking that access to those further glades was closed off, we were just skiing the Cant dogs.
There was a lot of snow in the woods, so I didn't think they closed off the access to the Birdler -Sweeper galdes beacsue of insufficent coverage. Is there then another way to get to these besides just traversing past the drops into Cant Dogs?

And another question: If you decide to ski past the King Pine base and into the Rough Cut Glade, what do you look for in order to start cutting to skier's left so you can exit onto Cross Haul trail and thus into the Whiffletree lift?


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice SM, looks awesome!


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2013)

I had a great time there on 3/7 and 3/9. 3/7 had much better condition but 3/9 had better weather. Skied Brackett about 4 times thursday and 3 times Saturday. Had an adventure on our first time down Thursday skiing down past the exit to the pine tree lift. Cut back to the condos on a river bed coming out just below the sawdust lift . While I made it out the 3 boarders with me decided to get off the trail with about 200 yards to go before the pet walk trail and went down really far. I came out 100 yards from our condo - Skied right to it and waited had a beer and a shot of Jager and waited for about 1/2 hour until they final got out and walked up to the snubber lift.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 10, 2013)

Conrad, Saturday was perfect, right?

Bumpsis, ski towards Cant Dog 2. Ski along the boundary line without going over (it leads to the backside). It's pretty narrow but after a while it spits you out onto Birler. Head uphill to Edger and Sweeper. Enjoy!

Huck It, if we have skins, we can hike up the Golden Road to the summit of Burnt Mountain. Seems like enjoyable sidecountry out there.


----------



## Conrad (Mar 10, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Conrad, Saturday was perfect, right?



Yeah, it was a great day. Do you ski the Loaf and Sunday River often?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2013)

Sick!


----------



## Nick (Mar 11, 2013)

Awesome report!!


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 11, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Yeah, it was a great day. Do you ski the Loaf and Sunday River often?



I'm a passholder. I go to Sunday River more than the Loaf because of the distance. If you're heading to Bethel let me know. I can give you a tour of the woods.



Smellytele said:


> I had a great time there on 3/7 and 3/9. 3/7 had much better condition but 3/9 had better weather. Skied Brackett about 4 times thursday and 3 times Saturday. Had an adventure on our first time down Thursday skiing down past the exit to the pine tree lift. Cut back to the condos on a river bed coming out just below the sawdust lift . While I made it out the 3 boarders with me decided to get off the trail with about 200 yards to go before the pet walk trail and went down really far. I came out 100 yards from our condo - Skied right to it and waited had a beer and a shot of Jager and waited for about 1/2 hour until they final got out and walked up to the snubber lift.



Thanks for the scouting report. I try to avoid adventures like this when going solo so it's helpful for me to know where the exit points are when coming out of the woods.



thetrailboss said:


> Sick!





Nick said:


> Awesome report!!



Thanks, gents!

By the way, the Loaf shut down Superquad at 4:20 (nice time, right?) last Saturday. I think they'll be extending hours as we get deeper into spring. More skiing for us!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Mar 11, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Huck It, if we have skins, we can hike up the Golden Road to the summit of Burnt Mountain. Seems like enjoyable sidecountry out there.



Yeah sounds good! I'm not familiar with the area. I'll do some research!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> I'm a passholder. I go to Sunday River more than the Loaf because of the distance. If you're heading to Bethel let me know. I can give you a tour of the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That always a great time. In my way to Platty I saw diesel was being sold for 420 so had to snap of picture of that and it is the Roxbury hill trip reports,.especially great when you smoke and ride chair at that Times.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 11, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Yeah sounds good! I'm not familiar with the area. I'll do some research!



Lots of potential sidecountry out there. Have skis will travel.



Scotty said:


> That always a great time. In my way to Platty I saw diesel was being sold for 420 so had to snap of picture of that and it is the Roxbury hill trip reports,.especially great when you smoke and ride chair at that Times.



I knew you would appreciate this. I'm pretty sure that you've read my story about skiing Whistler on April 20 and heading down the mountain just as 4:20 struck. That was a unique way to get introduced to Canadian culture.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Lots of potential sidecountry out there. Have skis will travel.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you would appreciate this. I'm pretty sure that you've read my story about skiing Whistler on April 20 and heading down the mountain just as 4:20 struck. That was a unique way to get introduced to Canadian culture.



Got to love that story is classic, 420pm just go outside in Vancouver and inhale the beautiful smell.


----------



## ceo (Mar 11, 2013)

Bumpsis said:


> Looks great!
> So, how do get to the Birler, Edger and Sweeper Glades?


If you stay as far right as possible when you descend from where those boundary markers are, you'll find this little narrow twisty trail through the woods, that eventually becomes the traverse (really, hike) to the rest of the named glades. (I contend that it's perfectly legit to give directions to glades that are on the trail map.)


> And another question: If you decide to ski past the King Pine base and into the Rough Cut Glade, what do you look for in order to start cutting to skier's left so you can exit onto Cross Haul trail and thus into the Whiffletree lift?


When I did this, I ended up on a narrow trail that eventually turned left, up a small rise and over to Cross Haul. It seems actually harder to keep going down than to cut back towards Whiffletree.


----------



## Conrad (Mar 11, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> I'm a passholder. I go to Sunday River more than the Loaf because of the distance. If you're heading to Bethel let me know. I can give you a tour of the woods.



Sounds good. I will mainly be skiing Sugarloaf for the rest of the season, although I will probably hit Sunday River early April. And the same goes to you, if you're at Sugarloaf and want to ski with someone, let me know!


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 12, 2013)

^ I'll definitely be around the Loaf this spring. I'll give you a shout when I head up. I'm usually solo but appreciate the company.


----------

